# Just finished building an electric meat grinder!



## Apex Predator (Nov 16, 2009)

I searched for a grinder, processing, or do-it-yourself forum, but came up empty handed Al.


I found these instructions online a couple of years ago.

http://www.sausagemania.com/grinder.html

My father-in-law and I started gathering supplies.  We copied the design, but wanted ours to be a little heavier than the one on the link.  We bought a 1 hp motor, and used a #32 grinder instead of the #22 used in the example.  The base is a box made of 1" thick mahogany.  The bottom is removable to access the mounting hardware.  The motor starts off at 1725 rpm, but after going through the speed brake pully system, it's just right at the grinder.  

We just finished it, and I think it's going to be the "bomb"!


----------



## scoggins (Nov 16, 2009)

ya' reckon you got enough motor???

what you makin' bone meal


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Holy cow....you better not wear long sleeves around that contraption!

something else:  that will work if you are LEFT handed, otherwise, it's backwards


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 16, 2009)

Can I borrow that for a few days? Just kidding...looks good and sure beats turning the handle.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Nov 16, 2009)

after you go electric you can never go back.......

good job, i have a 1950's Hobart and a LEM grinder, those electric ones sure bet the hand grinders for sure.


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 16, 2009)

custom brother...custom. lol
Let us know how that bad boy works for ya!


----------



## baldfish (Nov 16, 2009)

Is there any thing you don't build Apex 
you the man


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 16, 2009)

Cool Marty!!!


----------



## D.J. Smith (Nov 16, 2009)

Way to cool Marty,
Stand back, hair, hide, meat, bones, and all !
25 lbs. a min.
I think it will work.


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 16, 2009)

I was wondering how long it takes to Grind one using your new machine or has it been tested it? 

Looks Great Love the Big Opening on it unlike the store bought electric ones


----------



## SOS (Nov 16, 2009)

Just drop the whole deer in there and "Presto"....burgers!  What a beast, but civilized on pretty wood!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, Tool Time.
What a grinder! Nice job.
Time to kill some hogs.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 17, 2009)

Marty, you build one that gets rid of all the fat and muscle tissue when ya grind it, I want one. lol Mike


----------

